# Profile Editing



## blackjack94 (Jul 8, 2010)

I know this is a really dumb question, but how would you go about changing color and bolding and just in general making your Artist Profile information look better on the main site? I've tried using html, which probably isn't the right thing anyways, and it doesn't seem to work. If there's an option somewhere to go to an advanced editing thing or whatever that would be useful as well.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

I know there's a journal on this on the mainsite, but FA as a whole doesn't use HTML

They use BBCode 

So if say you wanted to *Make your text like this

*You would use  for bold and [color=*insert color*] for the selected color

[/COLOR]


----------



## blackjack94 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Smelge (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You would use  for bold and [color=*insert color*] for the selected color



Lies. It doesn't recognise Puce or aubergine.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/

For great justice.

And all BBCode that's supported.

....

And pie.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/
> 
> For great justice.
> 
> ...


 I was too lazy to look for it


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Jul 8, 2010)

And now you don't have too.


----------

